# GET THIS KID AWAY FROM ME!!!



## MedicPrincess (Oct 13, 2005)

UGH!!  

There is this little girl here in our waiting room tonight.  Her grandpa is in the back, waiting for his bed in the Mourge.  

This little girl is about 4 years old.  Long light brown hair.  Big brown eyes.  Beautiful round face.  Looks like a china doll.  He chin rests on the counter of the window at my desk.

Every so often she comes up to my window and in the absolute prettiest voice for a little girl tells me "God is taking care of my Grandpa."

I took her and her sister a teddy bear and she looked at me with those big ole eyes and said "My Gramps is in Heaven, taking care of Gods garden.  God is going to take care of him."

Its 0230 in the morning.  Shouldn't someone take this baby back home and put her to bed, so she can QUIT RIPPING OUT MY HEART AND BREAKING IT INTO A MILLION PEICES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VinBin (Oct 13, 2005)

maybe I'm just weird, but reading that at 2:30 in the morning reminded me of....The Shining






damn...that picture is really starting to freak me out...I better get to sleep...


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 13, 2005)

Well there ya go princess, keep looking at that pic every so often, it'll help.

And remember how kids are at that age, think of her tomorrow at home, telling her mother off, having tantrums, wetting the bed, etc etc...


----------



## coloradoemt (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VinBin_@Oct 13 2005, 01:40 AM
> * maybe I'm just weird, but reading that at 2:30 in the morning reminded me of....The Shining
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you for that pic... made my day!!! Of course I am low maintenance...  :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 13, 2005)

E-yech.. Chubby.

They look like oompa-loompas.


----------



## Jon (Oct 14, 2005)

Why you got to drag my relatives into this....


----------



## VinBin (Oct 14, 2005)

And who said Oompa Loompas couldn't be Paramedics... :blink:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Oct 14 2005, 01:39 PM
> * Why you got to drag my relatives into this.... *


 You're related to the oompa loompa's? Or the freakish Burns twins?

We could make them into Jon Twins... I could easily airbrush you in place of their faces!


----------



## yeahyeahyeah (Oct 17, 2005)

I think that little girl needs to be ...."corrected"...She is a willful little girl.  She is trying to bring an outsider to the situation.  

When do you think we should take Grandpa to morgue, EMTPrincess?

If you're not laughing, watch the Shining.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 17, 2005)

The one on the left is fat...


----------



## VinBin (Oct 17, 2005)

haha....I thought kids that age were allowed to be fat...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VinBin_@Oct 17 2005, 11:34 AM
> * haha....I thought kids that age were allowed to be fat... *


 It's 2005.


----------



## Jon (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Oct 17 2005, 01:25 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Oct 17 2005, 01:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-VinBin_@Oct 17 2005, 11:34 AM
> * haha....I thought kids that age were allowed to be fat... *


It's 2005. [/b][/quote]
 I belive Alex is saying that "given the study published last week in the American Journal Of Pediatric Obesity, Fat kids will grow up to be 600lb adults who can't rescue themselves from a fire."

Jon


----------



## CaptainPanic (Oct 17, 2005)

Or 600lb adults that will ride the welfare system because they are too fat to work.

Now I understand that some people will be naturally big, but it should ever get to the point that you cant walk up a flight of stairs with out needing o2 when you reach the top.

You should be able to: run a mile, lift 75% of your body weight, and be able to fiexible to a certain point. That is my gauge for "healthy".

Now as far as health goes, I myself can stand to lose 20-30 pounds that I have slowly packed on since last winter (Damn NH food!  :angry: )

So I have decided to take up cycling and see what that does for me. We have 2 acres up here and Im going to *attempt* 10 laps on the bike which sould equal to around 2 miles in distance covered. This should be interesting, low impact and can build stamina and endurance. Hopefully by spring I should be back around my normal weight range of 120lbs.


----------



## VinBin (Oct 17, 2005)

Yea, I guess that girl is technically growing up to be obese from the statistics.  I believe the high rate of obesity is noted only for White, Hispanic, and Black people(and children), being asian, I'm not any of those!  

Going by that alone, I should be able to do whatever I want and not be overweight!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 17, 2005)

Ummm.. Okay


----------



## VinBin (Oct 18, 2005)

In all seriousness, anyone have any theories on why living in America makes you fat?  The main reason "asians" in generals arent considered overweight is because most are first or second generation, and havent assimilated into the "American" way of life...

Its kinda weird because America always has the "ideal" image on everything, you would think that everyone would be driven to look that like, but it seems to have the opposite effect...


----------



## Jon (Oct 18, 2005)

600lb man dies in fire - EMTlife Post

This was in yesterday's newspaper

Jon


----------



## emtff99 (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VinBin_@Oct 13 2005, 02:40 AM
> * maybe I'm just weird, but reading that at 2:30 in the morning reminded me of....The Shining
> 
> 
> ...


 It is freaking me out alittle also or maybe I just more coffee!!!


----------



## rescuecpt (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VinBin_@Oct 18 2005, 01:57 AM
> * In all seriousness, anyone have any theories on why living in America makes you fat?  The main reason "asians" in generals arent considered overweight is because most are first or second generation, and havent assimilated into the "American" way of life...
> 
> Its kinda weird because America always has the "ideal" image on everything, you would think that everyone would be driven to look that like, but it seems to have the opposite effect... *


 Americans have become EXTREMELY self-indulgent.  It's the "ME ME ME" state of mind.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Oct 18, 2005)

VinBin, dont think your immune to it. We have 2nd generation Asians that are pretty obese. One kid is like 17 years old and plays defensive lineman for the local team, I saw him running one day and he could barely keep up and he was carrying a gallon jug of water with him. He would stop every few feet to take another drink. He couldnt run worth crud. he easily 100 lbs overweight. Im afraid that in 10 years my tax dollars will be going to feed him happy meals when he gets too fat to leave the house.

Again, if your overwieght by 100lbsor more and you want to claim disabilty, and you need home health, you must start eating meal replacements, must enroll in a fitness program and you must have weekly wiegh-ins. The state shouldnt waste money on those who chose this lifestyle by not taking better care of themselves. Gross obesity is a preventable and cureable disease. LEts stop feeling sorry for these lazy people and start helping them by teaching them how to take care of themselves again. They should be given 12 months to drop the weight to satisfactory levels and once the Doc signs them to where they are capable of working again, thats the end of the gravy train, they need to get out and get a job and not allow themselves to get that way again.

I dont want my tax dollars spent on a fat lady who chose to do nothing but sit on her butt all day, watch TV, and eat junk food for the past 10 years.


----------



## VinBin (Oct 18, 2005)

Yea, my comment on never having to worry about being fat was just a joke...

Capt.Panic, thats what I was alluding to, most are first or second gen. so havent been very immersed into the "american" culture yet...But see, the idea of indulgence doesnt make sense when we look at the TV or media, we see perfect bodies, it doesnt seem make sense...

There is a theory that has been popular for obesity, that "its in your genes", you cant help it that your fat...While this may be the case for a very small minority, the majority believe this...So this idea that "You cant change your genes" gets ingrained in their heads, so a lot of obese people never try to break out of the cycle. Oh well...


ed. heh...On a side note, this discussion has gone way off topic


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VinBin_@Oct 18 2005, 03:25 PM
> * ed. heh...On a side note, this discussion has gone way off topic *


 It happens.  All it takes is a side reference and someone to pick up on it and away it goes.

Oh, BTW, did I mention how bad my 7 year old was at Wal-Mart last week.  It's okay though because he can't help it.  He's got Aspergers with PDD so he is not able to control his actions.  I couldn't punish him, its not his fault.

















AND.....


GO!


----------



## Margaritaville (Oct 19, 2005)

EMTprincess,

I feel your pain. mine has PDD. They are really fun as teenagers!! Everyday is a new adventure. feel free for pm me if you ever need to talk! And trust me, sometimes you need too!


----------



## pfmedic (Dec 4, 2005)

I will never know if it was better that all my grandparents died when I was 3... much like this little girl, or if it would have been better that they died later when I was in highschool, better preparing me for my parents inevitable passing in the not to distant future.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Margaritaville_@Oct 19 2005, 04:18 PM
> * EMTprincess,
> 
> I feel your pain. mine has PDD. They are really fun as teenagers!! Everyday is a new adventure. feel free for pm me if you ever need to talk! And trust me, sometimes you need too! *


 What's PDD?


----------



## Jon (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Oct 19 2005, 05:34 AM
> * He's got Aspergers with PDD so he is not able to control his actions. *


 What exactly is PDD???

My brother is DX'd with Aspergers, and I'm "suspected" (Go figure :lol: )


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 5, 2005)

PDD is Pervasive Development Disorder.  Its in the Autism spectrum.  Basically, there are so many types and degrees of autism, children with PDD exhibit traits of a number of them.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 6, 2005)

So Asperger's with PDD is a scientific term for "wild child"???

Given that both are prone to EXTREMELY BAD temper tantrums to the point of being dangerously destructive.


----------



## Jon (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Dec 6 2005, 11:32 AM
> * So Asperger's with PDD is a scientific term for "wild child"???
> 
> Given that both are prone to EXTREMELY BAD temper tantrums to the point of being dangerously destructive. *


 I think so... I'm remembering my "autisim 101"


Jon


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Dec 6 2005, 11:32 AM
> * So Asperger's with PDD is a scientific term for "wild child"???
> 
> Given that both are prone to EXTREMELY BAD temper tantrums to the point of being dangerously destructive. *


 Umm..not exactly.  My son does not and never has had a temper tantrum (in the on the floor kicking and screaming sense)


Look at this site...  CHILD BRAIN it will explain better


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 6, 2005)

Well I read the first page you gave me and from what Ive read its basically he has a varied degree of autism. He's likely got an above average IQ but he is verbally or socially impaired.

So with that said-

1.) He is he mainstreamed with the other students given his high learning ability?
2.) Does he have to have therapy with a speech-language pathologist?

And also reading through their I think I fit the Asperger's Syndrome because I have been labelled "bizzare, eccentric, different, and odd". And yes I can remember useless trivia.  :blink:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 7, 2005)

My son's IQ is 140.  Last year he was in a regular 1st grade classroom with a teacher in her first year of teaching.  The poor thing didn't know what to do with him.  She was trying to teach 1+1 and she promptly informed her he has been doing that since he was 2, can he go outside and play now.

This year he is in a trial program for gifted kids.  There are 2 teachers for 15 kids, plus an extra teacher with special training in gifted education.  This year he is challenged.

His speech develpment has been fine.  For him it has been the social develpment.  Socially he is at the level of about a 4 year old now.  

He is kind of in his own little bubble.  He lives his life to make himself happy, regardless of what the society "norm" says he should be doing.  For example, we were at Publix (grocery store) not so long ago.  I was talking with the GM who happens to be friend of mine and look at my son who has just completed a set of sommersaults in the aisle.  Ask him what he thought he was doing, "What, it was fun" and then climbed in the cart and didn't say a word for the rest of the time we were out.

For him, everything is about how he can extract the fun out of it.  I often times find myself saying "Your so smart, what were you thinking?"  Is answer is always some form of "What??? It was fun."  Think of the country song by Mark Chestnut "What Were You Thinking?"

Traditional punishments...yea right.  Usually I have to be creative.  And I can always take away his "fun" being games (board, card, or video).  

He does great with (here is the key) ENFORCED guidelines.  If I say it, I darn well better mean it.  He takes everything literally.  If I say, "Next time you run out in front of my car I might run you over" he will take that to mean I want him dead.  He often doesnt "get the punchline" so to speak.  

But he is funny and charming and caring and giving and sensitive and doesn't like to share and in his own littel bubble.  He keeps me on my toes and always trying to think one step ahead of him.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow. So I guess since he's so smart- he'll likely end up going to special schools (for smart kids) but will likely need additional therapy for the social development?

So is he like in 2nd grade but he is learning at a 6th grade level but functioning at the pre-school level (or at least what it sounds like to me)? This is interesting.

I think he is going to have on interesting childhood and his middle school years are going to be nuts, but maybe in highschool things will start to balance out a little perhaps?

-CP


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Dec 7 2005, 11:56 AM
> * Wow. So I guess since he's so smart- he'll likely end up going to special schools (for smart kids) but will likely need additional therapy for the social development?
> 
> So is he like in 2nd grade but he is learning at a 6th grade level but functioning at the pre-school level (or at least what it sounds like to me)? This is interesting.
> ...


 Kind of hit the nail on the head.  I sure as heck hope it balances out before high school!!!!  The men in the white coats will be coming for me before then!!      :lol:


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 7, 2005)

I took an IQ test just for pure hell of it, and I got a 118- on the IQ scale Im of "high intelligence". Also said I have exceptional math and verbal skills.  :blink: 

Wonder how everyone else fares???? I took the tickle.com test.

-CP


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 7, 2005)

120.  and it says I am an "Imaginative Matermind"


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Dec 7 2005, 10:58 AM
> *
> 
> He is kind of in his own little bubble. He lives his life to make himself happy, regardless of what the society "norm" says he should be doing. For example, we were at Publix (grocery store) not so long ago. I was talking with the GM who happens to be friend of mine and look at my son who has just completed a set of sommersaults in the aisle. Ask him what he thought he was doing, "What, it was fun" and then climbed in the cart and didn't say a word for the rest of the time we were out.
> ...


You know what Princess, that attitude of his is great. What society should be and what it is are two different things. I truly believe that "society" holds us down, it's one big fat hypocrite and serves no purpose. If he can maintain that outlook and harness his intelligence, he will be truly happy in life and answer to no one.

(obviously I don't mean to exlude discipline, and learn right from wrong, etc...all the common sense stuff)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Dec 7 2005, 09:56 AM
> * Wow. So I guess since he's so smart- he'll likely end up going to special schools (for smart kids) but will likely need additional therapy for the social development?
> 
> So is he like in 2nd grade but he is learning at a 6th grade level but functioning at the pre-school level (or at least what it sounds like to me)? This is interesting.
> ...


 Sounds like a girl I dated once...


----------

